# Roy Harris Journey



## RMACKD (Nov 29, 2004)

Interesting article http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/ug/roymyj.html Shows the politics bjj has. i find it interesting how much the gracies say a person needs to know bjj to beat it. There have been pure stylists (mostly wrestlers) that have beaten pure bjj guys.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 29, 2004)

Very good post, RMACKD.


----------



## gusano (Nov 30, 2004)

Good read. Politics abounds in all martial arts styles. Fortunately there are some good people out there, you just have to wade thru alot of BS to find them sometimes.


----------



## getgoin (Nov 30, 2004)

I've always liked Roy Harris. He has plenty of good things on his site. 

Politics suck, and politics are rampant throught the martial arts community not just bjj. Everywhere you turn, from people saying who teaches real self defense just to bolster thier standing. To who's allowed to teach or what someone else teaches isn't real or to question what people do for no reason, it's all politics. All the back stabing that goes on in associations, schools and even on forums is unreal. :disgust:

I think it sad that it happens and it happens everyday. "Can't we all just get along" :drinkbeer


----------

